# Wanted: Small regulated mod



## Viper_SA (31/5/18)

Hi,

I used to have to Pico mods to run my Serpent Mini 22's on. Perfect size for driving. One of the Pico's is no more.... Looking for something to replace it with. I think up to 80W would be sufficient. Any suggestions here would be appreciated, as I was out of the vaping game for some time.


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/18)

Replace it with another Pico 

Alternatively the Joyetech Evic Primo Mini is a great carry around mod


----------



## Sir Vape (31/5/18)

Even the Asmodus Colossus is pretty cool and compact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## skola (31/5/18)

A bigger pico!!


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/18)

skola said:


> A bigger pico!!


And that


----------



## Viper_SA (31/5/18)

Thanks guys, but that's the 2nd eLeaf mod that has given me issues with firing buttons. Previous one was the iStick 50W. Think it's time to wave eLeaf goodbye.


----------



## The Vapour Beast (31/5/18)

The SMOK Q-Box Mini is pretty cool and compact as well.

thevapourbeast.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/5/18)

The Vapour Beast said:


> The SMOK Q-Box Mini is pretty cool and compact as well.
> 
> thevapourbeast.co.za



Do you stock it?


----------



## The Vapour Beast (31/5/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Do you stock it?


Indeed we do!


----------



## Viper_SA (31/5/18)

The Vapour Beast said:


> Indeed we do!


Don't see it on your site, will you post a link please?


----------



## Max (31/5/18)

@Viper_SA - The Vaporesso SWAG 80W is Brilliant - with a SM22 and @BumbleBee ’s Kiwichi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Vapour Beast (31/5/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Don't see it on your site, will you post a link please?





Viper_SA said:


> Don't see it on your site, will you post a link please?


Sure, https://thevapourbeast.co.za/smok-q-box-mini-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

